# An alle Angelvereine



## Anglerboard-Team (22. März 2002)

Angelvereine sind das Rückrat der Angler in der BRD. Daher bieten wir allen Angelvereinen die Möglichkeit, sich kostenlos in unsere Listen einzutragen. 

Falls eine Homepage vorhanden ist, kann diese auch kostenlos verlinkt werden. 

Wobei wir uns darüber freuen würden, wenn Sie auf Ihren Seiten im Gegenzug auf Anglerboard.de als der unabhängigen, deutschsprachigen Seite für Angler im Internet hinweisen würden.

Bei Interesse Kontakt unter:

webmaster@anglerboard.de


----------



## ollidi (23. März 2002)

Find ich prima.

Sobald ich die Homepage fertig habe, melde ich mich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. März 2002)

Hi hi hi ich hab meinen schon drin.


----------



## ollidi (23. März 2002)

Ich komme spät, aber ich komme. :q


----------



## Kuddl62 (24. März 2002)

Ich spreche mal mit Bernd unserem Gewässerwart, der pflegt die Homepage unseres Vereins. Ne gute Idee.
Unsere Gewässer sind unweit vom Nordseestrand. 
Wer aber schon mal schauen möchte und sich vielleicht in unser Gästebuch eintragen möchte dann bitte hier  klicken.


----------



## Bellyman (24. März 2002)

Hab das Angebot mal unserem Vorsitzenden gemailt,mal sehen
was der Vorstand dazu sagt, ich fände es gut!!
www.farioev.de 
Bellyman


----------



## buggs (8. April 2002)

Habe eben unseren Verein angemeldet.


----------



## Altrheinskipper (23. Oktober 2003)

*Vereinseintragung*

Hallo werde unseren Vorstand auch verständigen.

Gruß Altrheinskipper


----------

